# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Help frog's body is stiff he won't move !!!

## eastwick1234

i was just cleaning my pacman tank out when i put him back in the water his whole body just froze up he's still alive but his legs are stretched out  i don't know what happen i did what i always do .the water was warm to the touch any help please i was try to keep him alive

----------


## Socrates

Bring him to a veterinarian.

----------


## SethD

> i was just cleaning my pacman tank out when i put him back in the water his whole body just froze up he's still alive but his legs are stretched out  i don't know what happen i did what i always do .the water was warm to the touch any help please i was try to keep him alive


Sounds like the symptoms of calcium deficiency. Possibly something else though. Did he get all stiff and go into spasms as you describe and then seem to recover completely after a little while?

----------


## eastwick1234

thanks for the fast reply he is back to normal i think when i put him down somthing got on his skin and he absorbed it i just put clean water and let him sit there i thought he was going to die is was a shock thanks

----------


## SethD

> thanks for the fast reply he is back to normal i think when i put him down somthing got on his skin and he absorbed it i just put clean water and let him sit there i thought he was going to die is was a shock thanks



Yes, sounds like it is probably a case of calcium deficiency then. A calcium deficient frog will go into spasms like that and then seem to be fine. While these spasms can occur at random they most often occur when the frog is excited or stressed like when you cleaned his tank. Unless some changes are made in diet or supplementation he probably will die on you before to long. What does his diet currently consist of and are you using any supplements?

----------


## eastwick1234

yeah it was odd he was fine then al off a sudden he started shaking and his back legs got stiff he's not 100%  yet  but getting better he's really small like the size of a quarter i just got him 2 weeks ago i read a article about pacman frog illnesses and it sounds like  *Toxic Out Syndrome it could happend when i put him down while i was cleaning his tank  man i'm going to stay up a lil while longer  *

----------


## eastwick1234

i just got him not to long ago i fed him small gold fish i got when i purchased him gold fish have bones so thats ok for cal i don't think he's old enouph for a calcium problem like i said he's the size of a quater i hope he doesn't die on me and things are looking better and better as time goes on so.. i'm not going to get discouraged yet but i'm glad some off you offered good advice thanks again

----------


## SethD

> yeah it was odd he was fine then al off a sudden he started shaking and his back legs got stiff he's not 100%  yet  but getting better he's really small like the size of a quarter i just got him 2 weeks ago i read a article about pacman frog illnesses and it sounds like  *Toxic Out Syndrome it could happend when i put him down while i was cleaning his tank  man i'm going to stay up a lil while longer  * 
> 
> i just got him not to long ago i fed him small gold fish i got when i purchased him gold fish have bones so thats ok for cal i don't think he's old enouph for a calcium problem like i said he's the size of a quater i hope he doesn't die on me and things are looking better and better as time goes on so.. i'm not going to get discouraged yet but i'm glad some off you offered good advice thanks again


That isn't very common occurrence and I doubt that is the issue unless you have good reason to believe you put him on something toxic. Calcium deficiency on the other hand is quite common. Young frogs show calcium deficiency the quickest since they are growing rapidly. This is particularly true with frogs such as horned frogs, which are building up significant bone mass. I would strongly suggest you get a decent calcium supplement such as Rep-Cal and coat the fish in that before feeding. Get it as soon as possible given that your frog is showing symptoms. As he grows try to offer a more diverse diet as well since gold fish leave a lot to be desired.

----------


## eastwick1234

thanks i stayed up waiting for for your reply i'll get some in the morn i tthought only bugs got powerd coated or gut loaded but just to be safe i'll buy a cal suppliment i hope he survives what are other sign that might appear that might let me know i'm in trouble

----------

